# Turnips at 616 Bells, open dodo, Asking for a NMT



## InstantPanic (Apr 21, 2020)

Turnips for 616 Bells!

I had a few successful runs and had a lot of luck with the community. My nook is only open for an hour and 15 more minutes, and I'm hungry. So, I decided to make it based on the honor system for the rest of the time rather than proctored. If you sell here, please leave a couple tickets somewhere 

Dodo code: D0BH9

2 nook mile tickets to enter. Leave a comment below if you're interested, I've done quite a bit of organizational work and will try to get many through. Will DM dodo code.

*Round 1 started, I've messaged you if you're in it!*

Round 2 open for new participants 


Instructions: 



https://imgur.com/a/71YjsLZ


----------



## SkylerEye (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey I'm interested, and I have 2 nmt to spare, send me a FM when you're ready

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I 





SkylerEye said:


> Hey I'm interested, and I have 2 nmt to spare, send me a FM when you're ready


I meant dm, but Im sure you got that


----------



## Phil (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I visit? I'll give you 4 NMT if I can go twice?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## snowchone (Apr 21, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## kuubiko (Apr 21, 2020)

i’d love to come!


----------



## Grumpig (Apr 21, 2020)

i'm interested!


----------



## charmingcats (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd definitely like to stop by. I sent a pm.


----------



## InstantPanic (Apr 21, 2020)

2nd round open for new turnip sellers ^^


----------



## Con (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to come please.


----------



## Axotol (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to stop by, please! Thank you!!


----------



## spicequeen17 (Apr 21, 2020)

if still open, I'd love to come please!


----------



## pacs (Apr 21, 2020)

If your still going I'd like to come by


----------



## Bigs (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm in...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 21, 2020)

Actually nvm


----------



## Fye (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm interested if you still have space!


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 21, 2020)

InstantPanic said:


> Turnips for 616 Bells!
> 
> 2 nook mile tickets to enter. Leave a comment below if you're interested, I've done quite a bit of organizational work and will try to get many through. Will DM dodo code.
> 
> ...


Can i come over? I have the tickets


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 21, 2020)

nevermind ~~~


----------



## InstantPanic (Apr 21, 2020)

changed to open gates and based on honor system for the last hour while I grab food.

Dodo code: D0BH9


----------



## misstayleigh (Apr 21, 2020)

Hoping your gates are still open! If so, I'll swing by and drop off two NMT 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Stopped by & sold! Thank you so much -- I left 2 NMT by your character's feet at the second stump


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I are you still around? Please may I come by?


----------

